# Largest Jumping Spider



## lizardminion (Nov 23, 2011)

So as i was playing with an itty bitty jumping spider outside, (don't ask- I set him free in a bush) I was wondering...
What's the largest species of Jumping Spider in the hobby? Quite frankly, like any newb to the hobby, I just so happen to find the largest most interesting...


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 23, 2011)

_Phidippus regius_ - Regal Jumping Spider. They come in a variety of colors. A few people sell them here. The biggest one I ever saw was on youtube, very large green male, it's like a 50 second clip of it on some guys arm.


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oRRBPdM6Wc


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 24, 2011)

Silberrücken said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oRRBPdM6Wc


Yup that's it! The males are amazing and some get quite large. _Hyllus sp._ http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/4534943200/


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 24, 2011)

Hyllus Diardi.


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 24, 2011)

omfg!! that thing is AWESOME. wow. would LOVE to have that. awesomeness.



Ciphor said:


> Yup that's it! The males are amazing and some get quite large. _Hyllus sp._ http://www.flickr.com/photos/orionmystery/4534943200/


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMxzPKtpRA4
-Not my vid-


Hendersoniana said:


> Hyllus Diardi.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 24, 2011)

They're fast arent they? I prefer the males though, very cool indeed.


----------



## mindstorm (Nov 24, 2011)

*East meet West*

East meet West. There you go, can do a little bit of direct comparison between the males of 2 giants...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool pic Mindstorm. Is that _Hyllus Diardi_ on the left & _Phidippus regius_ on the right?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 25, 2011)

yes it is Ciphor. I gotta get me a pair of H DIardis and breed them or something, theyre beautiful.


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, those two up above both look very beautiful!
First time I looked at that pic, I completely ignored the one on the left. However, now, I'm thinking the one on the left looks pretty amazing. Very beautiful giants!
Like any newb, I'm bothered to ask "Do they bite?". :/


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 26, 2011)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> Well, those two up above both look very beautiful!
> First time I looked at that pic, I completely ignored the one on the left. However, now, I'm thinking the one on the left looks pretty amazing. Very beautiful giants!
> Like any newb, I'm bothered to ask "Do they bite?". :/


They are Araneomorphae, and most in this sub-order will not bite unless threatened (pressure is applied, you sit on them, etc.). I imagine getting a jumping spider, with their amazing vision, into a threatening position, would be a challenge in itself. To simply answer your question, no. I'm sure if you were quick enough and grabbed a leg you could force a bite.


----------



## donniedark0 (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone kno where one might acquire such a magnificent specimen. Please share!


----------



## The Snark (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful animals.
Amazing vision, a little shy on brains. With their brain cavity being over half filled with optic nerves their daily lives are almost entirely sight oriented. Similar to a dog's sense of smell but much more optically dedicated.


----------



## Ciphor (Nov 29, 2011)

The Snark said:


> Beautiful animals.
> Amazing vision, a little shy on brains. With their brain cavity being over half filled with optic nerves their daily lives are almost entirely sight oriented. Similar to a dog's sense of smell but much more optically dedicated.


Lol yup. A great example of the stupidity of some jumping spiders; they will spring into cobweb homes trying to get the spider inside. Has about a 50/50 success rate I've heard. Sometimes they will even get the Theridiidae, only to get entrapped in the web and not be able to get free.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 29, 2011)

imo there's a pretty good chance there is another jumper somewhere that is bigger and not advertised.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 29, 2011)

Ciphor - "A great example of the stupidity of some jumping spiders; they will spring into cobweb homes trying to get the spider inside" I beg to differ. Some spiders are very smart and hunt down orb weavers successfully. The spiders of the Portia genus mimic movements of eg, prey, by tapping the orb weaver's web in their hunting process. They have many strategies and will find the best way to successfully hunt their orb weaving prey. The hunt could even take hours, so i read. 



Galapoheros said:


> imo there's a pretty good chance there is another jumper somewhere that is bigger and not advertised.


Im sure there is. So much nature has been destroyed, it could eitehr be extremely rare or even gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm trying to find a site that is selling _Phidippus regius_ but...


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 19, 2012)

another big jumper to look for is Phidippus octopunctatus.  native to southern California so you might be able to find some with a wanted add

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (Apr 5, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Ciphor - "A great example of the stupidity of some jumping spiders; they will spring into cobweb homes trying to get the spider inside" I beg to differ. Some spiders are very smart and hunt down orb weavers successfully. The spiders of the Portia genus mimic movements of eg, prey, by tapping the orb weaver's web in their hunting process. They have many strategies and will find the best way to successfully hunt their orb weaving prey. The hunt could even take hours, so i read.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure there is. So much nature has been destroyed, it could eitehr be extremely rare or even gone.


Hopefully getting some Portia frimbriata soon, amazing little spiders


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 5, 2012)

I may be mistaken, but I was under the impression that the grey mouse jumping spider is one of the largest? I don't know the latin name though.

EDIT:  latin name: Phidippus octopunctatus   They are indeed quite large!


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 14, 2016)

I have slings of phidippus octoputatus and a full grown female I plain on raising and selling them and breeding them


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 17, 2016)

donniedark0 said:


> Does anyone kno where one might acquire such a magnificent specimen. Please share!


Capecod roaches is selling H. giganteus!  Never dealt with them but was thinking about snatching it up!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 17, 2016)

We have those all over our yard.  I used to keep them for years and I have no idea why I stopped.  But they get pretty fat.  I've never seen one with really long legs like in the video, but I haven't ever seen the eastern variety before.


----------



## jaredc (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like an audux in the comparison pic. I live in Southern California and I've kept Phiddipus regius and Phiddipus audux. The maximum my males ever got were about the size of a quarter. I prefer their proportions as they're squat and very compact.


----------

